

Newbie's Guide to Network/Internet Security? - shadowpwner

I know a little computer science and some high level programming languages. Can anyone point me to  some good books, articles, or websites to get started?
======
komlenic
I can really only speak to the "web/internet" side of this but
<http://www.owasp.org/index.php/Top_10_2010-Main> covers some good material.

